# BERLIN - spring 2009



## y0sh (Apr 16, 2009)

no certain order. some pics commented, some not.
copyright by me.

jesus?! - kaiser wilhelm memorial church









sculpture at tauentzienstraße









kadewe department store









same









subway









quartier 206 shopping centre









same









quartier 205 shopping centre









same









gendarmenmarkt









subway station alexanderplatz









spree riverside near main station in the early morning









reichstag









same









dz bank at pariser platz









tv tower









same









some bridge









train station alexanderplatz + tv tower









st. micheal church + park - kreuzberg


















engelbecken



















elevated subway station görlitzer bahnhof - kreuzberg









wiener straße - kreuzberg









second hand shop, wiener straße - kreuzberg









paul-lincke ufer, landwehrkanal - kreuzberg



























art - kreuzberg




































elevated subway line, oberbaumbridge - kreuzberg


----------



## y0sh (Apr 16, 2009)

government district









friedrichstraße train station









berlin dome









hackesche höfe



























subway station schönleinstraße - kreuzberg/neukölln









karl-marx-straße - neukölln









subway station karl-marx-straße - neukölln









bergmannstraße - kreuzberg









viktoriapark - kreuzberg









view from top of the kreuzberg




































elevated subway station hallesches tor - kreuzberg


















elevated subway line near schlesisches tor - kreuzberg









elevated subway station schlesisches tor - kreuzberg









elevated subway station kottbusser tor - kreuzberg



























advertisement at potsdamer platz









sony center - potsdamer platz


















art - potsdamer platz









kreuzberg









landwehrkanal - kreuzberg



























elevated subway station hallesches tor - kreuzberg



























smokers' lounge 




































schöneberg









schöneberg









view from my kitchen


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Great stuff!!! :applause:
Thanks!


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)

Smells coffee :naughty:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic shots mate! You really capture the feel of Berlin. It's an amazing city.


----------



## numnum (Apr 16, 2009)

wow, great pics, i really like the black letters on the building btw and the shopping center looks great along with the tv tower soldiers, the dome and... almost everything looks great


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome shots! Love Berlin!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

FANTASTIC !!


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

great pictures, thanks for sharing

I hope you enjoyed your stay here


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

fantastis pic's from one of the worlds most beautiful cities!


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

I love your pics!
It seems that you fell in love with Kreuzberg, or what is the reason for posting so many pics from the different "Kieze"  of this district?


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Stunning! I really love Berlin!


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice pictures!!


----------



## y0sh (Apr 16, 2009)

Frieden said:


> I love your pics!
> It seems that you fell in love with Kreuzberg, or what is the reason for posting so many pics from the different "Kieze"  of this district?



i live there.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

brilliant set of photos


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

I love Berlin... amazing city!!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really cool


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

The most exciting city I have ever visited.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome collection of shots there, I continue to be fascinated by Berlin. I especially love the shots from kreuzberg.


----------



## Anna.sy (Apr 18, 2009)

I love it..thanks for sharing


----------

